# Healthy Baking



## tiger lily (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi there ,

I am looking for a recipe for whole wheat, sugar free, fat free muffins. I am looking for a healthy snack for kids, that can be eaten on a regular basis.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Welcome to the cafe Lily.
Far be it from me to influence your choice of snacks for your children but fat and sugar free food generally tastes pretty awful. If children are going to eat it, it has to taste good. 
Most nutritionists agree that a fat free diet is not necessarily healthy. That is especialy true for children whose bodies process food differently from those of adults.
Something else to consider, whole wheat products are not fat free. The wheat berry consists of an outer coating called bran, the endosperm which is used to make white flour and the germ which has a very high fat content. (Whole wheat flour has a relatively short shelf life because the fat in the germ goes rancid after a while.)
I have some strong views on fat free foods/diets and I could rant for ever on the subject. You are the parent in this case and you must do as you think best. Forgive my pontificating and enjoy this site.

Jock


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi,
I have tons and tons of healthy, diabetic, vegetarian etc., muffin recipes, but to get one specifically like you're looking for would take me quite a bit of time. BUT! I have a couple extremely healthy one's I'll post and will try to keep in mind what you're looking for. 
They do have a little oil in them, but it's the good kind and will have such a tiny amount per muffin it only amounts to a trace.
I can't help but wonder if kids will like these, but will leave that one up to you! 
~~~~
*For the brown sugar, you could use a sugar replacement if you wish - it may affect the texture a little but shouldn't hurt the taste. Try at your own risk! 

Carrot Muffins 
Ingredients: 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1/4 cup sweet rice flour 
1-1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
3/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup shredded carrots 
1/4 cup orange juice 
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon powdered egg replacement 
1/4 cup water 
1/2 cup raisins 
Instructions: 

Sift the dry ingredients together. Toss the carrots with the orange juice, applesauce and oil. Dissolve the egg powder in the water and stir into the carrot mixture along with the raisins. Fold the wet ingredients into the dry until just mixed. Spray a muffin tin with nonstick spray and spoon the batter in filling each cup about 3/4 full. Pour a small amount of water in the empty muffin cups and place the pan carefully on the middle rack of a preheated oven. Bake until the muffins are golden and the top springs back to the touch. It is best to rotate the pan halfway through the baking process. 

Nutrition Facts: 
Amount Per Serving: Calories 160 
Fat 3.4 g, Cholesterol 4.6 mg, 
Sodium 281 mg
~~~~~~
Soy Blueberry Muffins
Ingredients: 
1-1/2 cups whole wheat pastry flour 
3/4 cup defatted soy flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 cup maple syrup 
1/4 cup Mori Nu Silken Lite tofu 
3/4 cup fortified fat free soy milk 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 teaspoon lemon rind 
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract 
1/2 cup blueberries, fresh or frozen, unthawed 
Instructions: 

Preheat oven to 375. Combine whole wheat, soy flour and baking powder. In blender or food processor combine maple syrup, tofu, soy milk vegetable oil, lemon rind and lemon extract Blend until smooth. Pour onto flour mixture and stir just until moistened. Stir in blueberries and divide into muffin pan. Bake for 15 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. 

Nutrition Facts: 
Amount Per Serving: Calories 130 
Fat 1.5 g, Cholesterol 0 mg, 
Sodium 90 mg
~~~~~
There is a little real sugar in this recipe - you could use a measureable sweetener substitute if you really want to keep all the sugar out. 
Also, there is 2 tablespoons of olive oil. That 2-tablespoons gives such a little amount of fat per muffin it's nothing to worry about plus, it's olive oil - the "good for you" fat. As the previous poster mentioned - we all need a little fat!  
Anyway, here it is:
Pumpkin Spice Muffins 
Ingredients: 
2 cups whole wheat flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
2 teaspoons ground nutmeg 
Egg substitute equal to two eggs
1 cup pumpkin puree 
1/4 cup white sugar 
2 cups unsweetened applesauce 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 teaspoon almond extract 
Instructions: 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). In a medium bowl, mix together flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon and nutmeg; set aside. 

In a large bowl, combine eggs, pumpkin, sugar, applesauce, vegetable oil, and almond extract. Slowly add the flour mixture to the large bowl until just blended. Do not over beat. Pour the batter into 18 non stick muffin cups. 

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. Remove muffins from the oven, and let cool slightly. Remove the muffins from the pan, and let cool completely. 

Nutrition Facts per Muffin: 
Amount Per Serving: Calories 87 
Fat <1, Cholesterol trace, 
Sodium 173 mg

PS - Pumpkin and blueberries are loaded with antioxidants amongst other nutrients!


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

You can substitute 2 oz silken tofu for each egg in your recipe.

Also, you can sub 1/2 cup natural apple sauce for one egg.

You need some fat or the muffins will be lifeless. It is not the fat you should worry about with children. It is processed sugar that is the worst enemy of children as well as adults.

Natural sugar such as Rapadura by Rapunzel is excellent. It is the whole organic sugar made from squeezing cane and drying the liquid. The natural minerals and molasses stay intact. processed sugar is highly refined, bleached and stripped of all its nutritional value. also, cane sugar that is processed is immediately released in the blood stream and spikes the sugar level in the blood thus giving a "high" You can find Rapadura at health food stores or at www.rapunzel.com.

Brown rice syrup
Stevia - a natural herb 400 x sweeter than cane sugar
maple syrup
honey for children over 2 yrs old
agave nectar

Humans need some fat to metabolize and absorb vital nutrients as well as for brain function. Avoid mass market fat free products because they contain a lot of processed ingredients and chemicals as well as a high level of sugars. Avoid high fructose corn syrup at all costs. It is chemically treated and stresses your kidneys and wreaks havoc on the blood stream and the pancreas.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

A-men to that! My dad is very strict in his diet and I used to remove ALL the fat from muffins for him but I finally convinced him to eat them with some olive oil. He feels pretty comfortable with that now, and you can find so many muffins with only a 1/4-cup or so and it makes all the difference in the world!

I've also heard great things about that sugar, rapadura, but have never tried it. have you tried it in any baking or cooking?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*The Health Food Store's Bran Muffins*
From: Marcy Goldman
"My other famed muffin - a classic, moist and fragrant bran muffin"

Several hours ahead or the night before:
(A large stainless steel bowl works well for this recipe)

2 1/2 cups plus 2 tablespoons unbleached white flour 
4 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons honey 
1/4 cup molasses 
1 1/8 cups light brown sugar, packed firm (about 7-8 oz.) 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla 
3/4 teaspoon pure maple extract 
1 1/2 teaspoons pure butter extract 
3 large eggs, lightly beaten 
2 cups buttermilk 
1 cup wheat germ * 
1 cup natural bran (not the cereal) 
1/2 cup dates, plumped and drained, coarsely chopped (2 oz.) 
1 cup dark raisins, plumped and drained (4 oz.) 
Sesame seeds or sunflower seeds for garnishing

* You can also substitute 1 cup oat bran for a wholesome, but slightly more dense muffin.

In a medium bowl, using a wire whisk, blend flour, baking soda, baking powder, cinnamon and salt together. Set aside.

In a very large bowl, whisk together to blend the oil, brown sugar, honey, and molasses and extracts. Then thoroughly whisk in the
beaten eggs. Stir in buttermilk, then the wheat germ and bran. Allow to rest 10 minutes. Meanwhile, prepare dates and raisins (plump by
covering in scalding water, drain well, and chop).

Stir dry ingredients into wet mixture and whisk to partially blend. Using a rubber spatula, stir in dates and raisins. Blend batter well,
making sure bottom of bowl does not have undistributed ingredients.

Cover batter with plastic wrap and allow to rest overnight in the fridge or at least for an hour before baking.

To bake, preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Line two 12-cup muffin pans with muffin liners (if using a nonstick pan, paper muffin liners are
optional).

Using an ice-cream scoop, dispense or scoop muffin batter into prepared muffin pans. Fill any empty muffin cups halfway with water
(this allows muffins to bake evenly).

Sprinkle tops with additional wheat germ, oat bran, sesame seeds or sunflower seeds as garnish.

Place in oven on upper most rack and bake for 20 minutes, then reduce heat to 375 degrees F. and bake until done, about another 10-12
minutes.

Makes about 16 muffins depending on size.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Oo yeah -- the muffin that eats like a meal! 364 whompin' calories apiece for those, 33% of them from fat! Good gracious heavens, Health Food indeed!

There's a very good book, which I have, called Gloria's Gourmet Low-fat Muffins. Lots of nice recipes there. You could easily substitute something like date sugar for the sugar, and many of the recipes already use honey or maple syrup instead of sugar.

This book was also responsible for my Amazing Discovery (well, amazing to me)... any muffin recipe is just the right consistency to make waffles.

We have been eating some very nice breakfasts round my house of late.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

I cannot help but wonder just what you're implying or exactly what tone you take on in the above comment so I want to be careful how I reply to it however, it came off to a reader - and a new member - as very sarcastic and well, nasty!

That recipe is extremely healthy. Yes, the calories are high in comparison to many however, the number of calories and the percent of calories the fat came from only tell the surface of the story. It is more important that the calories from fat come from monounsaturated and unsaturated fats, it is more important that the calories are from healthy, energizing, body-healing sources rather than refined sugars etc., etc., etc. 

I would rather eat a 400 calorie muffin I knew was good for me than a 150 calorie muffin that was made of nothing but butter, refined sugar and whole eggs... You see, if the calories are healthy ones, they're good for your body which that recipe appears to be.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Sorry if I sounded snide. Didn't mean it that way. I ran the numbers for the heck of it, and all I meant was, that is not a "snack." One of those could easily serve as a full breakfast -- and yes indeedy, it would be a good one.

I remember, though, when MY mother would bake fresh muffins, we'd all gather round and eat two or maybe even three at a time, fresh and hot. We were all chubby kids, and looking at this, that's no great surprise.

Most brown sugar is refined, by the way; they just spray the molasses-y stuff removed in the processing back onto the white sugar.


----------



## tiger lily (Feb 13, 2002)

Thanks for all your inputs! Some great looking recipies too.  For what it's worth...Of *course* kids need fat etc...and frankly, if it doesn't taste good, I'm not too inclined to eat it either. Nevertheless, getting fat and sugar is not a problem for most of us, kids and adults alike. Thanks again!  :chef:


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

I hope you found something - or got some ideas anyway. Let us know what you come up with - I don't have any kids and would be very interested to hear what you find for them they'll like and maybe not know is healthy..lol.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

An apology for my snippiness... here are a few recipes (tried by me as waffles, and found good) from Gloria's Gourmet Low-Fat Muffins.

FRIENDS OF THE EARTH VEGAN MUFFINS

DRY:
1 3/4 cups whole wheat flour
3/4 cup whole wheat pastry flour
2 T cornstarch
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp ground mace

WET:
1 cup ripe mashed banana (about 2)
1 cup fat-free soymilk
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup unsweetened apple juice concentrate
1 T blackstrap molasses
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp grated lemon rind (or 1/2 tsp lemon extract if you are lazy, or lemons are 50 cents a piece and you have none to rind)

GOODIES:
1/2 cup chopped roasted walnuts (optional)
1/4 cup chopped dates
1/4 cup chopped mixed dried fruit

Preheat the oven to 400°. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with paper liners, or spray with cooking spray. (Note: I do both -- spray the liners with cooking spray. Nothing worse than having half your muffin peel off with the paper.)

Sift the dry ingredients together in a large bowl. Stir in the goodies.

Whisk the wet ingredients in a separate bowl (or blend in food processor).

Pour wet mixture into dry ingredients. Stir just until mixed. DO NOT OVERSTIR.

Spoon the batter equally into the prepared tin. Fill each cup nearly to the top.

Bake 15-20 minutes.

Cool muffins at least 10 minutes before removing from tins.

Makes 12 muffins.
Per 95 g muffin, without walnuts: 193 cal, 1 g fat, 4 g protein, 47 g carbo, 4 g fibre

Per 100 g muffin, with walnuts: 226 cal, 4 g fat, 5 g protein, 48 g carbo, 4.2 g fibre.

CRANBERRY-APPLE MUFFINS
These are yummy. 

DRY:
1 cup whole-wheat pastry flour
3/4 cup whole-wheat flour
3/4 cup unbleached white flour
(Note: I used 1 3/4 cup w-w pastry. Seemed fine.)
1/4 cup Sucanat or brown sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp sea salt

WET:
1 1/4 cups nonfat buttermilk
1/2 cup apple juice
1/2 cup honey
2 large egg whites
2 tsp grated orange peel
1 tsp rum extract

(Note: Since I was zesting the orange anyway, I used it for the juice.)

GOODIES:
1 medium apple, peeled and chopped (do not grate)
3/4 cup dried cranberries
(Having no dried cranberries, I substituted 1.5 cups frozen (not defrosted) fresh ones. The result was still excellent.)

Preheat oven to 400°. Prepare 12-cup muffin tin.

Sift dry ingredients into large bowl. Add goodies and toss to coat.

Whisk, blend or process wet ingredients. Pour wet into dry. Stir just until mixed. Don't overstir.

Distribute into tin, filling each cup nearly to the top. Bake 20 minutes, cool 10 minutes, remove from tin.

Makes 12. Per 89 g muffin: 162 cal, <1 g fat, 4 g protein, 38 g carbo, 2.5 g fibre (per original recipe with dried crans)

WHEAT BERRY MUFFINS WITH DATES
I lohove these. In fact, we had the waffle version for breakfast just this morn. With soy yogourt. Have you seen my Birkenstocks?

DRY
1 cup whole wheat pastry flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup whole grain cornmeal
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/4 cup rolled oats (quick seem better than old fashioned, but instant or minute no good)

WET
1 cup skim milk (I use soy)
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/4 cup all-fruit apple butter (Eden Organics makes a truly delicious one)
2 large egg whites
1 T molasses
1 tsp grated lemon peel (or 1/2 tsp lemon extract right now... tis the season)

GOODIES
1/3 cup raw wheat berries
3/4 cup chopped dates

TOPPING
(I've never used it, but I suppose you could)
2 T dark brown sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Well before baking: Place wheat berries in 2 cups water and bring to boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium and cook for 45 minutes. Drain and rinse with cold water. Set aside to cool. (Or, if making muffins/waffles for breakfast, I just brought to boil as described the night before, boiled a few minutes, covered, and left overnight. By morning, they were chewy perfect when drained.)

Preheat oven to 400° and prepare 12-cup muffin tin.

Combine topping ingredients, if using, in a small bowl, and set aside.

Sift together all dry ingredients except rolled oats in a large bowl. Add oats and stir to combine. Add dates and cooked, drained wheat berries and stir to coat.

Whisk/blend/mix wet ingredients in separate bowl. Pour into dry. Stir to combine, don't overmix... see above.

Spoon into prepared tins, filling each nearly to top. Recipe makes 11-12 muffins; if you run short, fill the empty tin with water so the rest bake evenly. Top each cup of batter with the prepared topping, taking care to spread it evenly over the top.

Bake 15-20 minutes, cool 10.

Per 88 g muffin (as per recipe, with topping): 163 cal, 1 g fat, 5 g protein, 37 g carbo, 3.9 g fibre.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

No prob - we all have our days.

CompassRose, Those recipes you posted look mega- healthy! Hope you don't mind I copied them - and thank you for sharing them!


----------



## tiger lily (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm slow to reply. Sorry. I really appreciate all the recipies. Thanks again!

:chef:


----------

